# Long Range Weather Forecast



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So what websites does everyone use when they are looking at long range forecasting? I understand the unpredictable nature of doing this, but I would like to watch it just the same. I appreciate the input in advance.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are all the same or are you hoping that one will agree with you on the type of weather that you want?

I usually use http://www.weather.com/?from=gn_logo_welcome But when I head out I plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont look at it. They cant predict what it will do 2 days from now.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> I dont look at it. They cant predict what it will do 2 days from now.


Yup! Lately I havent watched the weather. Just prepare for the worst, hope for the best, wake up and deal with it. :|


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont look at it. They cant predict what it will do 2 days from now.
> ...


+2 But I have the weather channel on the cell phone to tell me if it's raining. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Well thanks for the input guys. I'll give those a try. I always appreciate peoples advice on here. And yes I know there is definately no accuracy in these kind of reports, especially with the patterns we've been having here lately, but it is fun to watch.


----------



## UTarcher72 (May 31, 2011)

Weather prediction has come a long way just in the last few decades, with newer technologies. That being said, i believe even the best forecasters can really only forecast out accurately perhaps 48 to 72 hours at most. Things can change so much in one day. I think any website that shows you 5 and 10 day forecasts is just a bunch of BS.


----------

